# LXQT - Desktop zeigt Verzeichnisse an??

## uhai

Hallo LXQT-Nutzer,

mein Desktop war "normal" mit Papierkorb und so. Dann habe ich lightwm getestet und bin zurück zu openbox. Jetzt habe ich Symbole für alle Verzeichnisse unter "/" auf dem Desktop.

Wo kann ich das umstellen? Was ist da passiert??

Openbox-3.6.1

lxqt-meta-0.11.0

Das ist der Inhalt meines Desktop-Verzeichnisses, der aber nicht mehr angezeigt wird:

```
ls Desktop

Home.desktop  hps-6822.desktop  scans  teamviewer.desktop  trgtd.desktop  trgtd.gif
```

Irgendwo muss man das doch einstellen können?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Keiner einen Plan? Auf dem Desktop liegen alle Systemordner wie z.B: /var. Das sind keine Links, das sind direkt die Ordner.... das will ich zurücksetzen auf die "Standard"-Einstellung - aber wo & wie?

uhai

----------

## schmidicom

Das ist ein altbekanntes Problem welches nicht nur der LXQt hat und findet seinen Ursprung in den XDG Benutzerverzeichnissen.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_user_directories

Einfach die Konfiguration von Hand vervollständigen und dann sollte es klappen.

----------

